# CAD PAD



## Cadet810 (6 Jan 2004)

For the men and women in the service do like the CADPAD . Why or why not ?


----------



## patt (6 Jan 2004)

its CADPAT! and they look alot better than the OD‘s


----------



## Cadet810 (6 Jan 2004)

Thats for sure. I heard that they were not as durable.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (6 Jan 2004)

CADPAT is great.  Now we don‘t look like a bunch of Shmuk‘s in green pants and green shirts.


----------



## Cadet810 (6 Jan 2004)

When is desert CADPAD expected to be issued?


----------



## East Side Soprano (6 Jan 2004)

So you know, it‘s spelled "CADPAT". Does anybody know know if reg force recruits are issued CADPAT in basic or given the OD stuff?


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jan 2004)

Cadet810 do a search on CADPAT if you want to know info, it is very simple to do one, and the topic has been discussed many many times. And to answer your question CADPAT AR (the desert one) is only issued on an operational basis. I.E. you only get it if you are going to a desert environment that requires it, and you do not get to keep it.


----------



## Cadet810 (6 Jan 2004)

Ok.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (6 Jan 2004)

CADPAT Is Canadian Disrupive Pattern, And It‘s Need To Fixed ASAP. EX. Stronger Material On the Knees..All Ready Ripped 2 Pairs.

For The Basic Part..My Answer is NO. Being Up In Gagetown Alot Seeing the Courses Going On, Most Got OD Green..


----------



## stukirkpatrick (6 Jan 2004)

somebody in my unit came from 4 RCR in Southern Ontario (its reserve), and he said that he received CADPAT since the beginning, and never wore the OD Combats.  Lucky Southerners get all the kit


----------



## Slumsofsackville (6 Jan 2004)

Also Depends on the Unit, Some Units Tell Them To Get It. Down here some PPL got it Some Dont..Same With Gortex Jacket. Some do, and Some PPL still got the Old Cardboard jackets..


----------



## Kitanna (6 Jan 2004)

Well.. I know the majority of the PLF (Princess Louise Fusiliers) have them. They seem to like them a lot ^_^ plus, I like a guy in uniform! (CADPAT is better!)


----------



## Cadet810 (6 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Robert KM:
> [qb] CADPAT Is Canadian Disrupive Pattern, And It‘s Need To Fixed ASAP. EX. Stronger Material On the Knees..All Ready Ripped 2 Pairs.
> 
> For The Basic Part..My Answer is NO. Being Up In Gagetown Alot Seeing the Courses Going On, Most Got OD Green.. [/qb]


Get a 1969 pair of Winter OD‘s. 100% rubber on but and knees


----------



## Slumsofsackville (6 Jan 2004)

You Know What They Say.

"Once You Go Relish, You Never Go Back"


----------



## Staff (7 Jan 2004)

Almost all untrained privates arriving at a school will be wearing ODs. CADPAT is issued upon arrival at an operational unit. I gues the theory is "Why waste an asset on an untrained soldier who has not yet even qualified?". Save it for the guys who are going to need it. I believe militia units are issued what‘s available due to the fact that they are not all located in close proximity to an ASG (or ASU). It would be a waste of time and money for alot of them to make two trips.

The new uniforms that are coming out (the one with the covered buttons have pretty much worked out the problems with seams coming apart and Irish pennants growing after every wash. There is still the problem of fading though.

Robert KM: If you‘re ripping the knees, I suggest you invest in a decent pair of knee pads. The ones we have in the forces (issued for FIBUA) are pretty uncomfortable and tend to slip. Finding them in black or green may be a problem, but you can buy dye anywhere. This may be a part time job for you, but it doesn‘t cost alot to be comfortable in the field.


----------



## Korus (7 Jan 2004)

In the Mo, at least, you‘re not supposed to get CADPAT or any other fancy kit like goretex until you‘re done QL3/DP1/whatever it‘s called this week. The reasoning behind this is that large numbers of recruits leave before they finish their QL3, but once they get the QL3 they are much more likely to stay. It‘s a waste to issue items of limited quantity to new recruits, a large precentage of which won‘t stay in for very long, especially when there are troops who have been in for longer and are still waiting.


----------

